
FB worker living in garage to Zuckerberg: challenges are right outside your door - rmason
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jul/24/facebook-cafeteria-workers-wages-zuckerberg-challenges?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other
======
rjsw
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14838658](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14838658)

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've moved the comments there.

------
sjg007
It would be a good thing to have these workers be full time with benefits (or
in an equivalent union) but even if google, Facebook and all the tech
companies did this you'd still probably not make a dent. I think it's criminal
that we don't develop housing and even allocate some of the coast for it.

